# Tank Background: use Paint or Oil & Contact paper?



## akos (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello Forum Members, 

Another day another question. Thank you all for responding to my earlier requests. 

Currently I have a black fleece material that is hung behind my 46g bf as my background. It beats looking at the bricks, but the material is quite dull and in my opinion doesn't look great. 

As some of you may know, I will be swapping my substrate and basically breaking down the tank in the process. This seems like the perfect opportunity to swap out the background. 

As far as I can tell I have 2 options. 

1) Paint with gloss latex paint and apply w/ some kind of brush or roller.
2) Get black contact paper and apply non sticky side w/ veg. oil. 

Do both of these methods give similar results or is one nicer looking than the other? 

I really don't like working w/ spray paint and this will have to be done inside the apartment so I don't think I want to go that route. 

If I do paint it, do I just use any latex based glossy black paint? (Or is there something specific to non porous surfaces? Should I apply w/ a roller or a brush? 

If I use the veggie oil, since I have to use more than one sheet will the seams show through? Also, if I understand correctly from other posts, I should be using the non sticky side of some contact paper that I can most likely get from Home Depot. 

Thanks,
-Ed


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

I painted mine with flat black latex using a brush. It will look awful after the first coat, better after the second, and great after the third. 

TW


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I tried using roll on latex paint, and I ended up taking it all off since it scratched very easy, and left "holes" in the background. 

Also you are not limited to contact paper. I've read about people using colored oak tag, wrapping paper, mylar, shower curtain material (could stress out some fish). I'd be careful with paper backgrounds since they don't react to water very well.


----------



## juanBeegas (May 9, 2005)

What about using black vinyl stickers... They can be found in most art supply shops, are water proof and you can easily just peel them off and replace them with a different couloured background when you get sick of it. Just use a 1:10 solution of soap and water, apply it to the glass and stick the backing on. The solution prevents the sticker from sticking completely and it gves you time to smoothen out any air bubles that might get trapped. Once the solution dries up, the sticker will stick.


----------



## NaughtyCashew (Oct 5, 2004)

I think Krylon Fusion is a good paint to use for tank backing and for any PVC plumbing you might have. It is a latex based paint that chemically bonds to plastic (not that your tank is plastic, I have just heard it works on glass). You will most likely need to put in a few coats, but it can be a good opportunity to layer different colors together. I am far less adventurous and will be painting mine black.

BTW Home Depot and Lowes dont seem to carry it, so you might be better off going to Ace, Michaels, Kmart, Wal-Mart, etc. They have a full listing on their site.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

I taped newspaper around the rest of the tank and sprayed flat black enamel on the glass (regular spray can). Only one coat did fine but if the sun hits the back I can kind of see that a second coat should have been added.

I regret it though. I really like the pictures of aquariums where everything is light and bright, esp in those shots where you can see the surface of the water from underneath. Got my acetone the other day, just have to find the time roud:


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*foam board*

I used foam insuating boards, the expanded polystyrene bead type that has a film of blue plastic on one side. The blue is sort of shiny and a little bubbly and the insulation on the back of the tank helps maintain temp in the winter.


----------



## all4funwfish (Jan 18, 2004)

my thirty gal has a black peice of "foam core" as a background. its cheap and readily available at any craft/art store, and savon/longs/walgreens usually carries it too...(walmart, etc.) its basically a peice of foam, with a peice of board on both sides of it...ive heard it called something else but i cant recall....I used a house paint on my 55 gallon and i found i had to put it on pretty thick to avoid it being see through or having holes in it.


----------



## zelmo (Oct 20, 2005)

Has anyone used black plastic sheeting from Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Paint is permenant. If you want to change then you will have a job scrapping off the unwanted paint. Removable sheets are the way to go.

I use those various backgrounds found at all aquatic stores. There are some with stone background as well as planted backgrounds. Colors to cover all imaginations too. All I use is the gloss black background and all I do is scotchtape it to the outside of the tank. It serves the purpose of covering the "brick" wall and adds a background that will enhance the plants. 

If I want to change the color all I need to do is to remove the sheet and scotchtape and replace it with a different background. Better than removing the painted background. Infact I am planning on going with one of those backgrounds that start off with a white at the bottom and transitions into a light blue background. I think it will give a little depth to the background.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

This is the stuff I use on all my aquariums. 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/shopay00.aspx

Neat and clean to apply and it really lasts! roud: Not too expensive either.

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I paint all my tank backs. Takes about 3-4 coats. Takes about 10 minutes to remove the paint if you don't like it.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Paint. I've used it all, plastic, foil, nothing (looks the worst), tape and/or oil to hold it up. Paint. It took me 1 hour to spray paint blue rustolium on my 120 gallon. It took me 1/2 an hour to spray paint blue rustolium on my 72 gallon. And it literally took me 5 mins to spray paint blue rustolium on my 3 gallon. Looks great...easy....Paint.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

black trash bags. roud:


----------



## akos (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies. I was going to go ahead and paint the background as many have suggested, but the last minute I chickened out. 

Decided to give the oil and standard aquarium (blue & black backing) a try. Very pleased with the results, took a bit of work to get the bubbles out but well worth the effort. Let's see how well it holds up over time. 

Although I was planning on using black as the background, last minute I switched to blue. With the blue backing the tank looks much brighter than before and overall I like the look. 

I also switched from a pea gravel mix to eco complete and I really love the way that looks. 

Thanks, 
-Ed


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

FWIW, I've used dark blue fabric taped to the back of my tanks. Looks perfect, easy to put on, takes a second to take off!


----------

